# lucky sob



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

here is where they like to ''do it''


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

some eggs,

It was every two weeks but it happens more frequent latley.

I acctually witnessed the female lay the eggs last batch but wasn't able to get pics

next time I hope.

this tank was rescued from a house my buddy was staying at. The tank was so dirty you couldnt see though the glass. He talked the dumbass who owned them to give them up, since he could no longer take care of them.

Several months laters they couldnt be healthier. that stupid f*ck who owned them before dosn't know what he is missing


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

this is the oldest batch nine badasses in a 20G the biggest is maybe the size of a peanut, not even they will be moving into my 50g soon that is currently inhabited to my spilos which are moving out due to fin nipping


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I can only take pics with the light off cause there so damn fast


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great stuff mantis









that camera is alot better







great pics you must be happy. if you keep a specific day to do your water changes, you will most likely end up with a weekly batch of eggs, not possitive but verry possible.

how about backing up alittle bit and telling us all about when you got the p's and their sizes they were how many, size tank etc. and filteration being used so we can understand alittle more of your spawning taking place









and of course keep your new camera, snapping those pics


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

thanks for all your help nike.









90g 3{7-8in] two males, one busy female 2[5in}1male,1female

the smaller female will actually try to get in on the ''action'' but she cannot get the attention of the big males

originaly there were 7 p's in total the two biggest died after the move, the tank they were in was so dirty they were pukeing out all kinds of sh*t. plus it was moved with out any notice, and not to much experince on my part.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u are one lucky sob
good luck


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WOW







Your lucky to have a pair!! Congrtas!!!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

2nd batch


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

more


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

great pics









you got a 90G tank with 7 red bellies for free? Wow, I wish I'd run into someone that would give me that kind of stuff


----------

